# Lurchers.



## Nosbor31

Any lurcher owners out there? i have one named Gus although he dosnt work im curious about the natural instincts and traits of lurchers.


----------



## hutch6

I don't have a lurcher, I have a long dog (salukixwhippet) and she is being brought on to work.

What mix is your lurcher?

What do you want to know about Gus' instincts?


----------



## AmberNero

My girl doesn't work now but we think she was used for coursing. When she first came to us she was very keen- alert, on the lookout, vocal when she saw something she wanted to catch (inside it was my cat- outside it was birds and rabbits)

She has more stamina than my greyhound, but is still a sprinter rather than a long-distance runner though.

We worked with her to train her out of chasing, so I think her urge to chase was taught rather than natural instinct- for my girl in any case- not for all lurchers of course!

She is quite a nervous girl outside, but is nothing but love and cuddles with us


----------



## cats galore

my old lurcher passed away last year. she was a very gentle dog. the only thing that she ever did wrong was to steal food. with having long legs she could get almost anywhere. she never chased our rabbit that had the run of the garden. she never bothered with our cats. she loved everything. in fact she would curl up and sleep with several of the cats. she was a lovely natured sweet dog.
this was jessie.http://


----------



## Micky93

What a beautiful girl. Sorry to hear about your loss. 
We lost our Lurcher, Meg, exactly 7 days before christmas. Never known a dog so gentle and patient as her (although she was a bit of a food thief too )


----------



## cats galore

Micky93 said:


> What a beautiful girl. Sorry to hear about your loss.
> We lost our Lurcher, Meg, exactly 7 days before christmas. Never known a dog so gentle and patient as her (although she was a bit of a food thief too )


i have been told that lurchers are known for stealing food. jess only had 3 legs but she still managed to get on worktops etc she stole a packet of red hot chilli peppers the one night while we were asleep. there was no water left the next morning when we got up and she had rather a bad stomach for a few days but she still never learnt


----------



## hazel pritchard

Here is a picture of my Lurcher Charlie, on 20/08/12 i will have had him 1 yr, he was 2 yrs old in july and hes fantastic, hes settled in so well(i am his 4th owner)!!!!! hes a real sweetie,The 2nd pic is of both my dogs, my "little legs" Jack is 6 yrs old and him and Charlie get on together so well.


----------



## Guest

All great photos, but the shot of hazel's 2, gazing at the camera... Really! On the wall and shown off! If only you'd flicked his ear! lol


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

ive got 1 lurcher and 2 longdogs. WHat mix is your lurcher?

Phoenix is a bull x whippet, George is a whippet x grey and Pebbles is a whippet x grey. I did have Charlie who was a Saluki x greyhound

All three have different traits however now that Pebbles is 1 year old ive noticed alot of similarities between her and george. Charlie had your typical Saluki traits ([email protected] recall etc :lol

Be nice to see some pics of your one.


----------



## hazel pritchard

These 3 Lurchers are all rescues ,2 are my sisters and 1 and the "little legs" is mine, they are all the best of pals..


----------

